# Es hört sich so an, als habe sie den Satz beim Ablesen....



## Platinum1973

*Moderatornotiz: Vom zitierten Thread abgespalten.*



berndf said:


> Genau. Es hört sich so an als habe sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert und sich dann während des Lesens korrigiert, aber da war es schon zu spät.



Vielen Dank, berndf!

Dein Beitrag bietet mir auch eine Gelegenheit, mein Deutsch zu verbessern.

Du hast geschrieben, "Es hört sich so an, als *habe *sie den Satz beim Ablesen....".
Ich frage mich, warum du in diesem Fall den _Konjuntiv I_ angewendet hast. Das hätte ich spontan so gesagt: "Es hört sich so an, als *hätte* sie den Satz beim Ablesen...". Kann man beides sagen? Wenn ja, welche Form wird am häufigsten benutzt?

Ich bedanke mich im Vorauss


----------



## berndf

Konjunktiv II würde an dieser Stelle bedeuten, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass es in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist und es nur so aussieht.

Ich wollte aber aussagen, dass es so aussieht und wahrscheinlich auch so oder so ähnlich war. Daher habe ich Konjunktiv I gebraucht.


----------



## Frieder

Platinum1973 said:


> Kann man beides sagen? Wenn ja, welche Form wird am häufigsten benutzt?



In _gesprochenem _Deutsch wirst du fast nur Indikativ (... als ob sie den Satz ... hat.) oder Konjuktiv II (... als hätte sie den Satz ...) hören.
Beim _Schreiben _sollte aber jeder etwas genauer nachdenken und dann die richtige Form wählen; in diesem Fall Konjunktiv I .


----------



## Platinum1973

berndf said:


> Konjunktiv II würde an dieser Stelle bedeuten, dass ich davon ausgehe, dass es in Wirklichkeit nicht so ist und es nur so aussieht.
> Ich wollte aber aussagen, dass es so aussieht und wahrscheinlich auch so oder so ähnlich war. Daher habe ich Konjunktiv I gebraucht.





Frieder said:


> In _gesprochenem _Deutsch wirst du fast nur Indikativ (... als ob sie den Satz ... hat.) oder Konjuktiv II (... als hätte sie den Satz ...) hören.
> Beim _Schreiben _sollte aber jeder etwas genauer nachdenken und dann die richtige Form wählen; in diesem Fall Konjunktiv I .


Vielen Dank für eure Erklärungen, berndf und Frieder!!


----------



## Hutschi

Platinum1973 said:


> "Es hört sich so an, als *habe *sie den Satz beim Ablesen....".


Bei "Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..." ist ebenfalls ein Zweifel enthalten.
Es bedeutet eigentlich: _Der Klang ähnelte dem, der entsteht, wenn sie das gemacht hätte. - Ich vermute, sie hat das tatsächlich gemacht._
Der Unterschied zu Konjunktiv 2 erscheint mir deshalb eher gering.

In anderen Fälle ist er aber vorhanden.

Im Satz: _Es hätte so geklungen, wenn er das tatsächlich gemacht hätte._ Hier bedeutet es, dass er das nicht gemacht hat und Konjunktiv II ist zwingend.

---

PS: Bei der Nutzung des Konjunktivs gibt es auch regionale Unterschiede.


----------



## JClaudeK

Frieder said:


> In _gesprochenem _Deutsch wirst du fast nur Indikativ (... als ob sie den Satz ... hat.) oder Konjuktiv II (... als hätte sie den Satz ...) hören.


Hier handelt es sich aber um einen Satz ohne "ob":


> Es hört sich so an*, *als habe sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert.


In diesem Fall kann man auch im Mündlichen nicht den  Indikativ verwenden (aber im Mündlichen würde ja sowieso kaum jemand "ob" auslassen).


> *Hauptsatz: als*
> Eine Variante eines Nebensatzes mit _als ob_, _als wenn_ oder _wie wenn_ ist ein Hauptsatz mit _als_. Der Hauptsatz mit _als_ steht immer als zweiter Hauptsatz. *Der Gebrauch des Konjunktivs ist hier obligatorisch.*
> Beispiel:
> Er sieht heute so schlecht aus, _als hätte_ er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen.
> Modale Satzverbindung (V): als ob, als wenn, wie wenn, als


----------



## Platinum1973

Hutschi said:


> Bei "Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..." ist ebenfalls ein Zweifel enthalten.
> Es bedeutet eigentlich: _Der Klang ähnelte dem, der entsteht, wenn sie das gemacht hätte. - Ich vermute, sie hat das tatsächlich gemacht._
> Der Unterschied zu Konjunktiv 2 erscheint mir deshalb eher gering.
> 
> In anderen Fälle ist er aber vorhanden.
> 
> Im Satz: _Es hätte so geklungen, wenn er das tatsächlich gemacht hätte._ Hier bedeutet es, dass er das nicht gemacht hat und Konjunktiv II ist zwingend.
> 
> ---
> 
> PS: Bei der Nutzung des Konjunktivs gibt es auch regionale Unterschiede.





JClaudeK said:


> Hier handelt es sich aber um einen Satz ohne "ob":
> 
> In diesem Fall kann man auch im Mündlichen nicht den  Indikativ verwenden (aber im Mündlichen würde ja sowieso kaum jemand "ob" auslassen).



Vielen Dank, Hutschi und JClaudeK!!

Fazit: 

*Konjuntiv II**: Obligatorisch*​
"Er spricht so, *als* *wäre* er kein gebürtiger Deutscher"
"Er sieht heute so schlecht aus, _*als* *hätte*_ er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen"   
"Es hört sich so an,* als* *hätte* sie den Satz beim Ablesen falsch interpretiert"


*Konjuntiv I** / **Konjuntiv II**: Optional*​
"Er spricht so, *als ob* er kein gebürtiger Deutscher *sei / wäre"*
"Er sieht heute so schlecht aus, _*als* _*ob* er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen *habe / hätte*"
"Es hört sich so an,* als ob *sie den Satz beim Ablesen falsch interpretiert *habe / hätte*"

Ist das richtig?

Danke Schön


----------



## berndf

Platinum1973 said:


> *Konjuntiv II**: Obligatorisch*


Ich verstehe dich nicht. Warum willst du schon wieder überall den Konjunktiv II statt des Konjunktiv I verwenden? Noch mal, Konjunktiv II ist nur dann anzuwenden, wenn du die Irralität oder zumindest Fragwürdigkeit der Aussage ausdrücken willst (es gibt noch ein paar Ausnahmen, aber die sind hier nicht anwendbar).


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Bei "Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..." ist ebenfalls ein Zweifel enthalten.


Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe einen Unterschied zwischen "sie hat" und "Es hört sich so an *als habe sie* ..."


"Es hört sich so an" beinhaltet die begründete Vermutung, dass es so ist. Eine Vermutung ist aber keinesfalls sicher. Sie enthält einen Zweifel.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "sie hat"


_Es hört sich so an, als *hat* sie...  _

hätte ich nie gesagt. Das hört sich für mich einfach nur falsch an. Ich stimme mit @JClaudeK überein:


JClaudeK said:


> In diesem Fall kann man auch im Mündlichen nicht den Indikativ verwenden


Um zwischen Zweifel oder nicht Zweifel zu unterscheiden, bleibt damit nur KI vs. KII übrig.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Es hört sich so an, als *hat* sie...


Ich hätte das auch nicht gesagt und habe es nicht gesagt.  Wahrscheinlich habe ich zu viel weggelassen.
Es passt nicht zusammen. Das eine ist Tatsache, das andere begründete Vermutung.

Sie hat den Satz falsch interpretiert. Tatsache.
Es hört sich so an, als habe sie den Satz falsch interpretiert. Begründete Vermutung. Es kann falsch sein.


----------



## berndf

Entschuldigung, deine Argumentation macht keinem Sinn. Entweder gibt es drei Möglichkeiten (Indikativ vs. KI vs. KII), dann wäre die Behauptung


Hutschi said:


> Der Unterschied zu Konjunktiv 2 erscheint mir deshalb eher gering.


diskutabel oder es gibt nur zwei (KI vs. KII), dann ist sie es nicht, weil der ganze Unterschied zwischen Zweifel und nicht Zweifel in dieser Unterscheidung steckt.


----------



## JClaudeK

Platinum1973 said:


> Ist das richtig?


Ja. 



Hutschi said:


> "Es hört sich so an" beinhaltet die begründete Vermutung, dass es so ist. Eine Vermutung ist aber keinesfalls sicher. Sie enthält einen Zweifel.




Eine Vermutung bleibt eine Hypothese, und eine solche wird normalerweise durch den Konjunktiv II ausgedrückt, vgl.:


> *Irreale Vergleichssätze drücken einen Vergleich aus, der möglich aber nicht wirklich ist.* Einleitewörter sind: als wenn, wie wenn, als (ob)
> 
> Das Verb steht im Konjunktiv II (auch mit würde):
> 
> 
> Sie stürzen sich aufs Büfett, als gäbe es nie wieder etwas zu essen.Sie stürzen sich aufs Büfett, als würde es nie wieder etwas zu essen geben.
> 
> 
> Seltener steht ohne Bedeutungsunterschied auch der Konjunktiv I:
> 
> 
> Er sieht aus, als ob er die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen habe.Sie stürzen sich aufs Büfett, als gebe es nie wieder etwas zu essen.
> 
> 
> Sehr selten (nicht bei _als_ mit Verb an erster Stelle) kommt – vor allem in der gesprochenen Sprache – auch der Indikativ*** vor
> LEOs deutsche Grammatik: 1.3.2.4.2.5          Der irreale Vergleichssatz (Der irreale Komparativsatz)


***(Nebenbei gesagt: Wenn ich nach "als ob" den Indikativ höre, überläuft mich ein Schauer.)

Und


> *Irreale Vergleichssätze* drücken einen Vergleich aus, der nicht real ist. Der Hauptsatz äußert eine reale Feststellung und steht daher im Indikativ. Der Nebensatz gibt den irrealen Vergleich an und steht im Konjunktiv II.
> Irreale Vergleichssätze - mein-deutschbuch.de


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Noch mal, Konjunktiv II ist nur dann anzuwenden, wenn du die Irralität oder zumindest Fragwürdigkeit der Aussage ausdrücken willst


Damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Siehe die Grammatikregeln #14
+


> Duden
> Konjunktiv I und II unterscheiden sich nicht zeitlich, sie haben unterschiedliche Funktionen. Der Konjunktiv I wird vornehmlich zur Kennzeichnung der indirekten Rede gebraucht, der Konjunktiv II vor allem als Ausdruck des nur Vorgestellten, des Möglichen und des Irrealen






Hutschi said:


> Bei "Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..." ist ebenfalls ein Zweifel enthalten.
> 
> 
> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ganz sicher nicht.
Click to expand...

Selbstverstandlich drückt "Es hört sich so an, als ..." nur eine Hypothese aus, eine Vermutung deinerseits.


----------



## berndf

Ja, KII markiert eine Aussage als hypothetisch. Das ist aber hier explizit nicht der Fall. Es sieht ja tatsächlich so aus, als habe sie falsch abgelesen.

Formallogisch ausgedrückt: Ich mache eine Aussage, die eine Behauptung darüber aufstellt, wie es aussieht und nicht über den Teleprompter.
Analog in indirekter Rede: In dem Satz "Er sagte, sie sei zu spät gekommen" stelle ich eine Behauptung darüber auf, was er gesagt hat; ich stelle aber keine Behauptung über ihr zu spät Kommen. Anders ausgedrückt: KI markiert eine Aussage als Gegenstand einer Behauptung und nicht als etwas selbst behauptetes. Das ist auch der Grund, warum bei _dass-_ oder_ ob-_Nebensätzen der KI fakultativ wird: Die Markierung ist bereits durch die Einleitung erfolgt und muss nicht (kann aber) wiederholt werden.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Es sieht ja tatsächlich so aus, als habe sie falsch abgelesen.


Das ist und bleibt (D)eine Vermutung, auch wenn Du wahrscheinlich recht hast.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Das ist und bleibt (D)eine Vermutung, auch wenn Du wahrscheinlich recht hast.


Wie es *aussieht* ist eine Tatsache und keine Vermutung und die Satzaussage ist einzig über das Aussehen. Natürlich weise ich indirekt auf eine Vermutung hin. Logisch und semantisch bezieht sich die Aussage aber ausschließlich auf das Aussehen. Und das wird durch den KI ausgedrückt.

Ganz allgemein hat der KI zwei mögliche Bedeutungen: Er kann entweder eine Aussage als nicht-behauptet markieren oder er kann einen Wunsch oder eine Aufforderung ausdrücken.

EDIT: Schreibfehler korrigiert, siehe zwei Beiträge weiter unten.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Analog in indirekter Rede: In dem Satz "Er sagte, sie sei zu spät gekommen" stelle ich eine Behauptung darüber auf, was er gesagt hat; ich stelle aber keine Behauptung über ihr zu spät Kommen.


Das stimmt.


In   "Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..."   gibt es zwei Behauptungen:

1. "Es hörte sich so an" ... das kann man als Tatsache betrachten.
2. "Als habe sie ..."  das deutet darauf hin, dass es sich um eine Vermutung handelt, die durch Beobachtung teilweise abgesichert ist. 

Wenn ich hier "als hätte sie ..." einsetze, ändert sich nicht sehr viel.

In sehr weiter Vereinfachung könnte man es als eine der indirekten Rede analoge Form betrachten. Es ist zwar keine Rede aber die Beschreibung von Geräuschen.



berndf said:


> Ganz allgemein hat der KI zwei mögliche Bedeutungen:_* Er kann entweder eine Aussage aus nicht-behauptet markieren*_ oder er kann einen Wunsch oder eine Aufforderung ausdrücken.



Das verstehe ich nicht. Kannst Du es bitte erklären? 
Ein Wunsch ist es hier nicht. Eine Aufforderung auch nicht. Was aber bedeutet "aus nichtbehauptet"? Aus der Menge der nicht behaupteten Aussagen?
Oder Tippfehler: "als nicht behauptet"? Dann verstehe ich es auch nicht.


_ Es hört sich so an als habe sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert  = Ich vermute, dass sie den Satz falsch interpretiert hat, *denn es hörte sich so an*.    Es kann aber auch anders sein und sie hat ihn richtig interpretiert._


Vergleiche: Es hört sich so an, als ob es regne, aber es ist computergeneriertes Rauschen.


----------



## berndf

Sorry, Schreibfehler:
_Er kann entweder eine Aussage aus als nicht-behauptet markieren..._
Habe ich oben korrigiert.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke. Trotzdem verstehe ich es nicht.

Eine Aussage als "nicht-behauptet" markieren.
Heißt das, dass die Aussage nicht behauptet wurde?
Oder wurde sie behauptet und dann als nicht behauptet markiert?

In unserem Fall:

 "Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..." 

"Als habe sie" ist eine Vermutung, es hat mit "behaupten" nichts zu tun.
"Es hört sich so an, als habe sie ..." ist insgesamt eine Aussage, also eine Behauptung. Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, sie als nichtbehauptet zu markieren.
Das führt zu Paradoxien.

---
Ich denke deshalb, dass ich es grundsätzlicher missverstehe. Was bedeutet:
Eine Behauptung bzw. Aussage als nichtbehauptet zu markieren?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wie es *aussieht* ist eine Tatsache und keine Vermutung und die Satzaussage ist einzig über das Aussehen.


Na und?


> *Irreale Vergleichssätze* drücken einen Vergleich aus, der nicht real ist. *Der Hauptsatz äußert eine reale Feststellung* *und steht daher im Indikativ.* *Der Nebensatz gibt den irrealen Vergleich an und steht im **Konjunktiv II**.*
> Irreale Vergleichssätze - mein-deutschbuch.de



Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie Du willst
"es sieht so aus, als (ob)" = es erweckt den Eindruck, dass/ es lässt vermuten, dass .....

das heißt,  Du hast keine Gewissheit , dass sich die Dinge wirklich so abgespielt haben, wie Du vermutest.
Du kannst nicht sagen "die Frau hat den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert", ganz einfach, weil Du nicht mit Bestimmtheit weißt, was wirklich passiert ist.

Edit:
Schließlich ist nicht auszuschließen, dass der Satz falsch auf dem Teleprompter stand. (nicht sehr wahrscheinlich aber möglich ........ )


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Na und?


Weil das genau das ist, was der KI aussagt.


JClaudeK said:


> Du kannst es drehen und wenden, wie Du willst
> "es sieht so aus, als (ob)" = es erweckt den Eindruck, dass/ es lässt vermuten, dass .....
> 
> das heißt, dass Du keine Gewissheit hast, dass sich die Dinge wirklich so abgespielt haben, wie Du vermutest.
> Du kannst nicht sagen "die Frau hat den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert", ganz einfach, weil Du nicht mit Bestimmtheit weißt, was wirklich passiert ist


Alles richtig, ist aber nicht der Grund, warum hier KI gebraucht wird. Und das war nun mal die Frage.

EDIT: Aber abgesehen von der formallogischen und grammatiktheoretischen Fragestellung: Inhaltlich sind wir uns, glaube ich einig: Wenn ich das, wonach es aussieht, für plausibel und/oder wahrscheinlich halte, nehme ich KI. Wenn ich es für fragwürdig oder für falsch halte (ich also annehme, dass der Schein trügt), nehme ich KII. D'acc?


----------



## Platinum1973

Berndf, Hutschi, JClaudeK:

Da habe ich was schönes angerichtet...
Diese Diskussion finde ich einfach faszinierend! Die deutsche Grammatik ist eine echte Herausforderung...
Nochmals vielen Dank für den interessanten Gedankenaustausch!!


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Weil das genau das ist, was der KI aussagt.
> 
> Alles richtig, ist aber nicht der Grund, warum hier KI gebraucht wird. Und das war nun mal die Frage.
> 
> EDIT: Aber abgesehen von der formallogischen und grammatiktheoretischen Fragestellung: Inhaltlich sind wir uns, glaube ich einig: Wenn ich das, wonach es aussieht, für plausibel und/oder wahrscheinlich halte, nehme ich KI. Wenn ich es für fragwürdig oder für falsch halte (ich also annehme, dass der Schein trügt), nehme ich KII. D'acc?


Das glaube ich Dir.
Ich denke, im nördlichen Sprachgebrauch ist das üblich.

In anderen Gegenden ist es nicht unbedingt so.

Ich würde zum Beispiel auch Konjunktiv 1 für irreale Vergleichssätze nehmen, auch dann, wenn ich sie nicht unbedingt glaube. 

Duden, Richtiges und gutes Deutsch, 6. Auflage:
_Sie benahm sich, als ob sie betrunken sei.  (häufiger: wäre.)_
Der von Dir benannte Unterschied wird hier nicht angegeben.
Und ich empfinde ihn nicht. Ich weiß aber, dass es im Norden so verwendet wird, wie Du sagst.
Und teilweise wird es so gelehrt.

Der Duden gibt keinen Bedeutungsunterschied an, nur einen Häufigkeitsunterschied.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wenn ich das, wonach es aussieht, für plausibel und/oder wahrscheinlich halte, nehme ich KI. Wenn ich es für fragwürdig oder für falsch halte (ich also annehme, dass der Schein trügt), nehme ich KII. D'acc?


Nein, nicht _d'acc_.  Das entspricht   Deinem (subjektivem) Sprachgefühl, aber die meisten Grammatiken (und ich) sehen das anders:



Hutschi said:


> Der Duden gibt keinen Bedeutungsunterschied an



Weil es ihn nicht gibt. 

Idem (#14, LEO): 


> Seltener steht *ohne Bedeutungsunterschied* auch der Konjunktiv I:


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Eine Aussage als "nicht-behauptet" markieren.
> Heißt das, dass die Aussage nicht behauptet wurde?
> Oder wurde sie behauptet und dann als nicht behauptet markiert?


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Nein, nicht _d'acc_.  Das entspricht   Deinem (subjektivem) Sprachgefühl, aber die meisten Grammatiken (und ich) sehen das anders:
> 
> 
> 
> Weil es ihn nicht gibt.
> 
> Idem (#14, LEO):


Verstehe ich dich dann richtig, dass Du der Meinung bist, man könne in einem "irrealen Vergleichssatz" durch Wahl der Konjugationsform nicht zwischen
1. einem Vergleicht, der einen vermuteten Zusammenhang beschreibt
und
2. einem Vergleich, der einen nur scheinbaren Zusammenhang beschreibt
zu unterscheiden?

Wir würdest Du den Satz dann modifizieren, um auszudrücken, dass
1. sie wahrscheinlich tatsächlich des Satz zuerst falsch vom Teleprompter abgelesen hat
und wie um auszudrücken, dass
2. es zwar so aussieht. Der tatsächliche Grund aber wahrscheinlich ein anderer ist?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Verstehe ich dich dann richtig, dass Du der Meinung bist, man könne in einem "irrealen Vergleichssatz" durch Wahl der Konjugationsform nicht zwischen
> 1. einem Vergleicht, der einen vermuteten Zusammenhang beschreibt
> und
> 2. einem Vergleich, der einen nur scheinbaren Zusammenhang beschreibt
> zu unterscheiden?


Ja, Du verstehst mich richtig, laut der Regel:


> Nach "so...... , als ...." steht meistens Konjunktiv II, * seltener* steht *ohne Bedeutungsunterschied* auch der Konjunktiv I





berndf said:


> Wir würdest Du den Satz dann modifizieren, um auszudrücken, dass
> 1. sie wahrscheinlich tatsächlich des Satz zuerst falsch vom Teleprompter abgelesen hat


Das müsste man mMn. ausdrücklich hinzufügen, z.B. so:
"Es hört sich wirklich so an, als hätte/(habe) sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert"


----------



## Hutschi

Hallo, Bernd,

die eigentliche Diskussion gab es schon, als ich dem Wordreference-Forum beigetreten bin.

Damals lernte ich, dass (vor Allem) im Norden (und damals wurde gesagt: standardsprachlich) dieser Unterschied gemacht wird. Ich kannte ihn bis dahin nicht.

In unserem Fall: Beachte das Publikum. Innerhalb einer Sprachgruppe wird man es so verstehen. Außerhalb eher nicht.
Für allgemeinen Gebrauch gebe ich Claude recht. Mache es eindeutig.

Du kannst ja auch die Leute in Deiner jetzigen Umgebung mal fragen. Das ist sicher interessant.

Ich suche noch nach alten Diskussionen hier. 

Ich beachte jetzt bei K1 vs. K2 die Herkunft, wenn möglich.

indirekte Rede Hier eine ähnliche Diskussion bei indirekter Rede.

Würde gemacht worden sein u.a. Rolle von Ersatzformen

Name der Grammatikform indirekte Rede, Verwendung zur Distanzierung


----------



## berndf

Ich habe mir mal eine Metastudie rausgesucht, die die verschiedenen Publikationen zu dem Thema vergleicht und bewertet. Das Fazit ist, dass zwar immer mal wieder Autoren einen Bedeutungsunterschied erkennen wollen, es aber zu viele offensichtliche Gegenbeispiele gibt, um eine stabile semantische Unterscheidung postulieren zu können (hier, Abschnitt 2.3).



Hutschi said:


> Damals lernte ich, dass (vor Allem) im Norden (und damals wurde gesagt: standardsprachlich) dieser Unterschied gemacht wird. Ich kannte ihn bis dahin nicht.


Eventuell spielt der Erziehungshintergrund auch eine Rolle. Mein Vater war Unversitätsprofessor und meine Mutter stammt aus einer Lehrerfamilie (mein Großvater war zuletzt Kreisschulrat). Und außerdem komme ich aus dem Norden. Da kommen vielleicht mehrere Faktoren zusammen.

Auf jeden Fall habe ich hier mal wieder was neues gelernt.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich habe mir mal eine Metastudie rausgesucht


Sehr nützlich, danke.

Hier das Fazit der Studie, falls der Link später einmal nicht mehr funktionieren sollte (das kommt ja vor).


----------



## JClaudeK

Platinum1973 said:


> Fazit:
> *Konjunktiv II**: Obligatorisch*
> "Er spricht so, *als* *wäre* er kein gebürtiger Deutscher"


Nicht obligatorisch, aber empfehlenswert:
Wie Du nachlesen kannst, hat die Diskussion ergeben, dass auch Konjunktiv I möglich (aber seltener!) ist, ohne Bedeutungsänderung.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> ohne Bedeutungsänderung


Zumindest ohne _wesentliche_ (Zitat in #32) oder _stabile_ (meine Formulierung in #31).


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich suche noch nach alten Diskussionen hier.
> 
> Ich beachte jetzt bei K1 vs. K2 die Herkunft, wenn möglich.
> 
> indirekte Rede Hier eine ähnliche Diskussion bei indirekter Rede.
> 
> Würde gemacht worden sein u.a. Rolle von Ersatzformen
> 
> Name der Grammatikform indirekte Rede, Verwendung zur Distanzierung


Hier noch ein Link:
Als sei vs Als wäre



JClaudeK said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wir würdest Du den Satz dann modifizieren, um auszudrücken, dass
> 1. sie wahrscheinlich tatsächlich des Satz zuerst falsch vom Teleprompter abgelesen hat
> 
> 
> 
> Das müsste man mMn. ausdrücklich hinzufügen, z.B. so:
> "Es hört sich wirklich so an, als hätte/(habe) sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert"
Click to expand...

Weitere Möglichkeit:
_So wie es sich anhört, hat sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert._
Quelle:
als ob / als wenn vs as if / as though / like

(Oder man formuliert es anders, ohne ›sich anhören‹:
_Anscheinend hat sie den Satz beim Ablesen vom Teleprompter falsch interpretiert.
Es scheint, dass sie … hat_.
_Sie scheint … falsch interpretiert zu haben_.)


----------

